# testing on drywall & plaster



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://leadcheck.com/using-leadcheck-on-plaster-and-drywall

The EPA has granted LeadCheck indefinte EPA recognition, and they are in the process of getting recognized for use on plaster and drywall. They were not previously recognized for plaster and drywall, but will be recognized within a matter of weeks. 

You may also be interested to know they have a call center with EPA RRP certified professionals to answer any questions on the EPA rule, not just LeadCheck. Here is the number:

1-800-262-LEAD


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Aaron,

It is not LeadCheck, but this one that is approved for plaster/drywall.

_D-Lead®. Based on the results of the Environmental Technology Verification (ETV) study of vendor-submitted lead test kits, EPA recognizes that when used by a certified renovator the D-Lead® Paint Test Kit manufactured by ESCA Tech, Inc., can reliably determine that regulated lead-based paint is not present on wood, ferrous metal (alloys that contain iron), drywall and plaster surfaces. Certified renovators seeking to use the D-Lead® Paint Test Kit for purposes of meeting requirements in the RRP Rule can purchase it from certain distributors and retail outlets. To locate a distributor or retailer visit www.esca-tech.com, e-mail [email protected] or call (414) 962-3006._


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I envy you guys, we are the only freaking state that can not test for lead, we have to have a state certified lead fook do it 

Pat


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Pat,

Heard about that. Do you just assume or do you get a lead inspector?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> Pat,
> 
> Heard about that. Do you just assume or do you get a lead inspector?


You just have to assume, You can get the house tested though - A typical house will run around $250.00 if they use one of those $50,000 machines that have to be driven around in a special truck. Or you can spend up to $2500 for someone to come out and take samples from your house. Have not done either one. 

Pat


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We're all likely headed towards the same type of regulations as CA has for lead testing. Aren't they debating right now whether to have third party clean certification? It is only a matter of time before we all have to pay for lead testing.

Might be better to throw away the brush and get yourself an XRF machine and the attendant nuclear certification.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dean,My OP was taken directly from an email I received from LeadCheck.It does not say they are approved it says they will be approved in a matter of weeks.So I guess you are saying they are wrong??


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

here is the exact email:

Dear Valued Customer,

I am emailing to give you a quick update on LeadCheck and the EPA RRP rule.

The EPA has granted LeadCheck indefinte EPA recognition, and we are in the process of getting recognized for use on plaster and drywall. We were not previously recognized for plaster and drywall, but will be recognized within a matter of weeks. 

Please take a look at our new technique and instructions for using LeadCheck on plaster and drywall:

You may also be interested to know we have a call center with EPA RRP certified professionals to answer any questions on the EPA rule, not just LeadCheck. Here is the number:

1-800-262-LEAD

We look forward to continuing our partnership with you, and to supplying you with LeadCheck Swabs. Don't forget - Red Means Lead!

Best regards,

Joe Moriarty 
Executive Vice President, Sales and Marketing
Hybrivet Systems, makers of EPA Recognized LeadCheck® Swabs
Visit The Lead Thread Blog
LeadCheck® is a Registered Trademark of Hybrivet Systems, Inc.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Aaron,

I stand corrected. Hopefully, the EPA will update their site when it happens.

Now I guess we will have two sources.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dean,I would not rely on any government entity for timely updates.

I have been signed up for the email updates and have yet to receive a single one.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one not getting the updates. I thought I done something wrong when I signed up for them.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Just wanted to update on this ... LeadCheck is still not approved for drywall/plaster. Not sure what happened.


----------

